# Identifying pedals



## gordock88 (Sep 26, 2021)

Looking to identify these pedals. Thanks.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 27, 2021)

@Jesse McCauley


----------



## SKPC (Sep 27, 2021)

Both look totally different & certainly not a pair. Cages and spindles are very diff..


----------



## Blue Streak (Sep 27, 2021)

Rear pedal looks like 1901-1902 Tribune. PM me if interested in selling it.


----------



## SKPC (Sep 27, 2021)

Yes sir, and it's the matching left hand side!  These cool caged pedals seem to be usually beat up or mismatched.


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Sep 27, 2021)

Blue Streak said:


> Rear pedal looks like 1901-1902 Tribune. PM me if interested in selling it.
> 
> View attachment 1485901
> 
> ...



It's definately 1900 to at least 01 ABC. I've seen these on Columbia's and 01 ramblers.


----------



## Blue Streak (Sep 28, 2021)

That makes sense as Tribune was part of American Bicycle Company (ABC) 1900-1902.


----------



## wes holliday (Nov 19, 2022)

Hello Blue Streak.
I have a 1903 Tribune, looking for a set of pedals.
Understand that "your the guy" that might know where I could finde a pair ?
Thank you.  Wes
​


----------



## bud poe (Nov 19, 2022)

wes holliday said:


> Hello Blue Streak.
> I have a 1903 Tribune, looking for a set of pedals.
> Understand that "your the guy" that might know where I could finde a pair ?
> Thank you.  Wes
> ​




@Blue Streak I’m also the lucky custodian of a Tribune (which you helped me ID, much appreciated) that needs pedals.  I’ve made reproduction cages of another design in the past and I’d like to be able to make a set of tribune pedals, at least the cages if not the spindles as well.   It would be cool to be able to offer these up to the hobby as pedals seem to be scarce for these early machines.  Would love to buy or borrow a set to use as patterns.  PM me if you can help.  Thanks all (not my intention to hijack the thread)


----------



## wes holliday (Nov 19, 2022)

If I have any luck with my pedel hunt ,then will send you one as a pattern.
Thank you.


----------



## bud poe (Nov 19, 2022)

wes holliday said:


> If I have any luck with my pedel hunt ,then will send you one as a pattern.
> Thank you.



That would be swell, thanks @wes holliday !


----------



## Blue Streak (Nov 20, 2022)

wes holliday said:


> Hello Blue Streak.
> I have a 1903 Tribune, looking for a set of pedals.
> Understand that "your the guy" that might know where I could finde a pair ?
> Thank you.  Wes
> ​



Wes,

I am also in need of several pairs of Tribune pedals. Keep eyes on CABE classified, eBay or at swap meets.

Jeff


----------



## Blue Streak (Nov 20, 2022)

bud poe said:


> @Blue Streak I’m also the lucky custodian of a Tribune (which you helped me ID, much appreciated) that needs pedals.  I’ve made reproduction cages of another design in the past and I’d like to be able to make a set of tribune pedals, at least the cages if not the spindles as well.   It would be cool to be able to offer these up to the hobby as pedals seem to be scarce for these early machines.  Would love to buy or borrow a set to use as patterns.  PM me if you can help.  Thanks all (not my intention to hijack the thread)



Sent you a PM.


----------

